# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Xαρίζεται ραδιόφωνο.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Χαρίζεται  το  παρακάτω  ραδιόφωνο  έχει  πέσει  κάτω  αλλά  λειτουργεί  παραλαβή  απο  Καλλιθέα  στείλτε π.μ.

----------


## moutoulos



----------

